# Filmkritik zu Black Widow: Die Totgeglaubten kehren zurück



## Christian Fussy (29. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Filmkritik zu Black Widow: Die Totgeglaubten kehren zurück* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Filmkritik zu Black Widow: Die Totgeglaubten kehren zurück*


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Juni 2021)

In Age of Ultron wurde ein wenig was von Black Widows Vergangenheit angeteasert. Spielt das in dem Film eigentlich ne Rolle und wird das noch mal näher erläutert/dargestellt? In der Tat fand ich diesen Part an dieser Figur am interessantesten und hätte doch gern etwas mehr darüber erfahren.


----------



## Christian Fussy (30. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In Age of Ultron wurde ein wenig was von Black Widows Vergangenheit angeteasert. Spielt das in dem Film eigentlich ne Rolle und wird das noch mal näher erläutert/dargestellt? In der Tat fand ich diesen Part an dieser Figur am interessantesten und hätte doch gern etwas mehr darüber erfahren.


Ja. Ihre Ausbildung spielt eine große Rolle und wie erfahren Details zu ihrer Herkunft.


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2021)

ich frage mich eh wie das mit dem Superhero Death im MCU ausgehen wird, im DCCU wurde das ja irgendwie schon so angeteased, vorallem weil Menschen im Gegensatz zu Comicfiguren altern (offensichtlich)


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. Juni 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich frage mich eh wie das mit dem Superhero Death im MCU ausgehen wird, im DCCU wurde das ja irgendwie schon so angeteased, vorallem weil Menschen im Gegensatz zu Comicfiguren altern (offensichtlich)


Auch Comicfiguren altern in den Comics, siehe Batman, Prof. X oder die Figuren aus Watchmen.


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Auch Comicfiguren altern in den Comics, siehe Batman, Prof. X oder die Figuren aus Watchmen.



Ja, aber Batman ist halt nicht 112 bzw. 82 und wird auch noch immer 2039 Bruce Wayne der Batman sein und kein anderer den Mantle übernommen haben wie Terry oder Dick und Watchmen ist eine abgeschlossene Geschichte

daher ne, die Comic Figuren altern nicht oder im besten Fall werden rebootet


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. Juni 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, aber Batman ist halt nicht 112 bzw. 82 und wird auch noch immer 2039 Bruce Wayne der Batman sein und kein anderer den Mantle übernommen haben wie Terry oder Dick und Watchmen ist eine abgeschlossene Geschichte


Stimmt nicht.
Es gibt mehrere Bruce Wayne Nachfolger, die sich den Mantel überstreiften, in Comics und in Büchern.
Dick Grayson, Damian Wayne, Terry McGinnis...auch mal kurz Jason Todd.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. Juni 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> und Watchmen ist eine abgeschlossene Geschichte


Ja und? Das spielt doch keine Rolle. Ob nun angeschlossen oder nicht.
Fakt ist, die altern, bzw. sind gealtert...mal außer Dr. Manhattan.
Fakt ist auch, dass du gesagt hast, Comicfiguren altern nicht. Oder genauer: Menschen altern, im Gegensatz zu Comicfiguren. Nee...stimmt nicht.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht.
> Es gibt mehrere Bruce Wayne Nachfolger, die sich den Mantel überstreiften, in Comics und in Büchern.
> Dick Grayson, Damian Wayne, Terry McGinnis...auch mal kurz Jason Todd.



ja, und das wird permant zurück gesetzt


----------



## Gast1649365804 (1. Juli 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, und das wird permant zurück gesetzt


Und trotzdem ist er gealtert.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist er gealtert.



nein, der ist nicht 120, Batman altert nicht


----------



## Gast1649365804 (1. Juli 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, der ist nicht 120, Batman altert nicht


Doch, tut er...das steht in sowohl in den Comics, als auch den Büchern.
Er ist nicht tot, nein, aber älter geworden...Herr je, kannst du nicht einfach eingestehen, dass du nicht recht hast? Und schon gar nicht mit der Aussage, dass Comichelden prinzipiell nicht altern oder warum hältst du dich so krampfhaft jetzt an Batman auf?


----------



## weazz1980 (2. Juli 2021)

*grabs popcorn*


----------

